

Vodafone femtocells hacked, root password revealed - Garbage
http://hackaday.com/2011/07/14/vodafone-femtocells-hacked-root-password-revealed/

======
mrb
Original thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2760466>

It would be nice if Hacker News would merge duplicate threads/stories.

~~~
jakubmal
Yes, this story is, to put it simply, old.

